# EVEREADY DOLPHIN in USA?



## alpg88 (Apr 28, 2010)

does anyone know if there is a place to get dolphin mark vl in usa?? i would really like to buy one, unfortunatly the only store in australia that ships internationaly ,that i found, asks $60 for shipping by sea,:shakehead. are the shipping rates that high there??? i,m sure it would cost a lot less to ship from nyc to au. 
i mean i'd like to get one, but not for $85-90. the one i found was $25aud
any source of them in us?


----------



## Norm (Apr 28, 2010)

I shipped one to another member the light cost me about A$18 and about A$20 to post.
PM if I can help.
Norm


----------



## alpg88 (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks norm, pm sent


----------



## Norm (May 3, 2010)

Dolphin in the post today.
Cheers Norm


----------



## alpg88 (May 10, 2010)

received the light today, great light, i like it. thanks Norm again.






i removed the bulb, and installed everled diamond, reversed polarity bulb.
the hot spot got a bit smaller, the color is bluish, but i like it, 350ma draw is good in the long run.




i ordered 2aa to 1d adapters, I'll use my 4d to lantern battery adapter, and put in 8aa lithium's 4s2p, that should make it light, stretch shelf light 10 years, and be a lot more buoyant (could use it as a floating device, lol)


----------



## bowlingblogger (Aug 30, 2010)

Does anyone know if Energizer has plans to market the Mark VI in the USA, as they did with the Mark V (as the "Sea Beam" and the "Weather Ready Floating Lantern")? The cost to get one shipped from Australia is just too prohibitive for me.


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 30, 2010)

bowlingblogger said:


> Does anyone know if Energizer has plans to market the Mark VI in the USA, as they did with the Mark V (as the "Sea Beam" and the "Weather Ready Floating Lantern")? The cost to get one shipped from Australia is just too prohibitive for me.


 not that i know of, most likely not.


----------



## bowlingblogger (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, probably just wishful thinking on my part. In fact, I'm sure their unavailability here in the States is a big part of the reason I want one. :ironic: I will just have to save up or shut up...


----------



## lctorana (Sep 1, 2010)

Plumber rang my doorbell this morning, ready to install my hot water service, brandishing a new-looking MkVI.

Made the heart swell with pride.


----------



## bowlingblogger (Sep 1, 2010)

Lucky plumber!

I emailed Energizer to see if they plan on releasing this in the US but haven't heard anything--guess I'll have to call them. They probably won't know what I'm talking about anyway...:shakehead

Has anyone ever seen a Mark VI on Ebay? I've been looking the past few days but I'm coming up zilch so far.


----------



## ASheep (Sep 1, 2010)

bowlingblogger said:


> Has anyone ever seen a Mark VI on Ebay? I've been looking the past few days but I'm coming up zilch so far.



What kind of price are you willing to pay for it? 
I'm pretty sure the cheapest shipping option is about $21AUD ($18US), plus the cost of the light, which is under $20AUD. Shipping with a battery would cost a LOT more though, because over 500g parcel weight, shipping increases rapidly.
If you wanted, I could buy one for you and ship it, it'd cost around $35USD. 

It's funny to think of a Dolphin being a "hard to get" item, they are THE go-to light for most Aussies. Then again, I've never seen a Maglite for under $50 here, so I guess it goes both ways like that...


----------



## bowlingblogger (Sep 1, 2010)

ASheep,

$35 US? I hadn't planned on paying that much initially, but that is actually sounding quite tempting. I just have to figure out how to explain a purchase like this to the wife . I do have a birthday coming up, so I guess I could rationalize it as a gift for myself. If you can give me a day or two to think about (how to justify) it, I will give you a definite answer. As for the battery, they are plentiful here (alkaline F-cells at Walmart for $5 or so), so I wouldn't need it.

Thanks for the kind offer and your patience with a newbie!


----------



## ASheep (Sep 1, 2010)

bowlingblogger said:


> Thanks for the kind offer and your patience with a newbie!



No problems mate, always good to help out a fellow CPF'er. I'll be busy for the next couple of days so I wouldn't be able to buy one before next week anyway.

I'll extend the offer for anyone else out there who wants one too. Justifying purchases is always the hard part, but we addicts always find a way...


----------



## saabluster (Sep 1, 2010)

alpg88 said:


>



Is that a batwing emitter I'm seeing there?! Didn't know they still made those. BTW you know this is the incan section right? Your apt to get stoned around here flaunting your diodeness like that. Speaking of which... I better run.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah stone both of them. Good for nothin' low life LED Jockeys, as if their section isn't busy enough. :devil:


----------



## ASheep (Sep 1, 2010)

Haha I think it's a side emitting Lux1, but being the incan section, we wouldn't (shouldn't?) know :laughing:

Before you stone me, I'm slowly coming over to the warmer side of things. The few LEDs I have are all Warm/Neutral white, and my favourite light is an Aviator...:duck:
I'm also considering getting one of these new Dolphins for myself, to get some Roar of the Dolphin going.


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 1, 2010)

saabluster said:


> Is that a batwing emitter I'm seeing there?! Didn't know they still made those. BTW you know this is the incan section right? Your apt to get stoned around here flaunting your diodeness like that. Speaking of which... I better run.


lol

it is everled diamond reversed polarity (huge pos btw) i wasted $40 on that s...t. at first it looked ok, but once i took in real world test .... meh, useless, like being blind on 1 eye at night with sunglasses on.

btw i never intended it to be in inc. sect. it should have been in general lights.
and yes i agree the only good (cheap, easy, bright) mod for it is 3854low and 6cell batt.

i wanted to cut of reflector add some switches and turn it into multifunction lanters i build, but i only have 1 dolphin, in case i screw up, i'll lose a light that you wont find in us, so for now it remains ROD low.


----------



## bowlingblogger (Sep 1, 2010)

Asheep, I've convinced myself I need that Dolphin, so I'm going to take you up on your offer. I'll PM you about this from here on out and not tie up the thread anymore. Thanks again!

@alpg88, that is an enviable collection you have there. Is that a Walmart Black and Decker 6V BDBEAM-B hand lantern among them? I got one, erm, two of these about a month ago and I love them. What the hell did you do to to that thing, it looks like something out of a science fiction movie (as do the rest of your lanterns)! And I thought I was clever for putting a Mag xenon bulb in mine...:ironic:


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 1, 2010)

bowlingblogger said:


> @alpg88, that is an enviable collection you have there. Is that a Walmart Black and Decker 6V BDBEAM-B hand lantern among them? I got one, erm, two of these about a month ago and I love them. What the hell did you do to to that thing, it looks like something out of a science fiction movie (as do the rest of your lanterns)! And I thought I was clever for putting a Mag xenon bulb in mine...:ironic:


yes, it is Walmart Black and Decker 6V BDBEAM-B i got it for $6 with cheap cells, i got 2 last ones they had. great host, extra strong, waterproof, and floating.

this particular one has:
p60 r2 drop in, driver moved out of drop in, and heatsink added 
2 5mm white leds (low light loong runtime)
6 .5w 10mm leds(flood) 
4 5mm uv leds, 395\400nm. 
6 5mm red leds
3 5mm green leds.
nimh D cells x4
rotary switch in the back. for all 5 and 10mm leds, normal switch operates r2 drop in (claimed 230lm) can't measure it, but it is a lot more useful than stock bulb was, can't reach as far thou, but still has sufficient range.

another one stays in stock form, i use magnum star 5 cell bulb and 6cell (7,2v)rechargeable battery. it is noticeably brighter than stock.


----------



## saabluster (Sep 1, 2010)

LuxLuthor said:


> Yeah stone both of them. Good for nothin' low life LED Jockeys, as if their section isn't busy enough. :devil:


He was just showing pity for you and trying to make it look a little more busy for you guys down here. And that's how you thank him?!:shakehead





alpg88 said:


> it should have been in general lights.



Come on...let's take this thread somewhere where it will be appreciated.


----------



## bowlingblogger (Sep 1, 2010)

alpg88, those mods are really impressive. I won't tell my poor BDBEAM about them so it won't feel inferior 

I knew it was water-resistant, but I was wondering if it would float. Didn't want to test it!


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 1, 2010)

bowlingblogger said:


> I knew it was water-resistant, but I was wondering if it would float. Didn't want to test it!


you could, the body is 2 parts, but bottom is glued (with lots of glue, i tried to remove it, couldn't, i'm not talking about the rubber cover), so it should be waterproof, there is a thick lubricated o ring sealing head\body joint, lens is pressed fit into the bezel, and switch is sealed good as well ,so it is waterproof, trow it into a bathtub or even filed with water kitchen sink, it should float, even if it sinks, it wont get damaged. 

btw there is a old version of dolphin that sold in us, it is smaller than current dolphin model, i had one, modded it too, but not as much, just a r2 drop in and 12 red leds, thou original lens had to be cut out, and piece of polycarbonate lens was glued in, i no longer have it, gave it to a friend, only have pics left.


----------



## ASheep (Sep 1, 2010)

alpg88 said:


> btw there is a old version of dolphin that sold in us,



That's a Mk3 dolphin! I've got one exactly like that, it's 20 years old and still going strong!  I don't have the heart to mod my Mk3, it's been around my entire life, and I wouldn't want to ruin it...:tinfoil:

Those are some seriously excellent mods there alpg88, I recall seeing some of them in a thread you created a while back...


----------



## bowlingblogger (Sep 1, 2010)

I didn't know anyone was modding lanterns in quite this hardcore a fashion...maybe it's just the specific threads I've looked at, but it seems that lanterns are not as highly prized around here as the super bright, small tactical lights. For my money, though, those mods are about as cool as any I've seen in all the forums--with the possible exception of the giant light the Dutch CPF'er (whose name escapes me at the moment) made that can light up the dark side of the moon--I think he calls it the Maxablaster?

I've think I've seen that Mk3 marketed as a "mine safety lantern" by Energizer in the USA. At least, it looks very similar. I just don't understand why they would go to such lengths to sell this light (sorry, "torch") in Australia and then not explore other markets for it (instead of waiting several years, changing the branding, then not marketing it at all).

Whatever, they didn't ask me...


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 1, 2010)

Dorcy and Rayovac sell somewhat similar lanterns in North America.

Perhaps Energizer feels there is too much competition in the North American lantern market to bring them over here, even though the Dolphin look to be a much better lantern.


----------



## Chodes (Sep 1, 2010)

Dog lovers? 
Live near water?

For amusing way to exercise your dog , take Dolphin torch , throw in the water at night (surf the best) and let the dog chase it.


----------



## socom1970 (Sep 2, 2010)

ASheep, PM sent about a Dolphin light for me!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 3, 2010)

saabluster said:


> He was just showing pity for you and trying to make it look a little more busy for you guys down here. And that's how you thank him?!:shakehead
> 
> Come on...let's take this thread somewhere where it will be appreciated.



LOL! It's a good thing I can't throw worth a damn anymore. I'd be lucky to go beyond the front bushes. 

I never saw a picture of that Dolphin light before. It looks kind of funny, almost a cube shape...but it floats? That is a handy feature. Wait...I shouldn't say anything because now I remember having two of the US Navy yellow battle lanterns.


----------



## lctorana (Sep 3, 2010)

LuxLuthor said:


> Wait...I shouldn't say anything because now I remember having two of the US Navy yellow battle lanterns.


Which, perversely, would sink like a stone.

And, just to illustrate what we're talking about, here are pictures of all six versions.


----------



## Machete God (Sep 3, 2010)

Ooh, another Eveready Dolphin thread! :candle:

Can anyone tell me what the weight of the Mark VI is without the battery? I don't have mine with me at the moment (even if I did, I don't have a scale to measure by :sick2. Just wondering about postage rates from my country


----------



## Battery Guy (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't get it. Why the excitement over an injection-molded plastic lantern light? What am I missing? Does it give good sport?

Just curious.

Cheers,
BG


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 3, 2010)

we just like it, that is all.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Sep 3, 2010)

Battery Guy said:


> I don't get it. Why the excitement over an injection-molded plastic lantern light? What am I missing? Does it give good sport?
> Just curious.
> Cheers,
> BG





alpg88 said:


> we just like it, that is all.



What he said! +

Waterproof
Floats
Decent beam and output
Good ergonomics
Durable
Inexpensive

This lantern has been a standard tool (almost required) in Australia and New Zealand for decades. Must be a reason.

Mark


----------



## Battery Guy (Sep 3, 2010)

Flash_Gordon said:


> What he said! +
> 
> Waterproof
> Floats
> ...



Hey, fair enough. No criticism intended on my part. Just out of curiosity what is the stock beam output?

Cheers!
BG


----------



## ASheep (Sep 3, 2010)

Battery Guy, the bulb in the Mk6 is a HPX40, output is about 66.5 lumens. But with such a big reflector this thing throws like crazy! Also, it floats bezel up, which is REALLY useful when you drop it off the side of your boat...


----------



## wolfy (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow I just realised (after reading this), I still have MarkI and MarkII versions of the Dolphin, and they still work. The MarkVI looks cool though.


----------



## bowlingblogger (Sep 7, 2010)

I agree that the MkVI looks cool...one of the reasons I want one!

Does anyone know if the Philips HPX40 xenon bulbs are available in the USA? I have looked extensively online and locally but have been unable to find any for sale. I know I can replace it with a Mag-Star xenon bulb, but I've heard the HPX40 produces better throw in the Dolphin so I'd like to stick with those if I can.


----------



## Norm (Sep 7, 2010)

Is this an American source for Dolphins?
http://electrical.hardwarestore.com/15-60-battery-lanterns/industrial-safety-lantern--681160.aspx
Norm


----------



## ZMZ67 (Sep 7, 2010)

Norm said:


> Is this an American source for Dolphins?
> http://electrical.hardwarestore.com/15-60-battery-lanterns/industrial-safety-lantern--681160.aspx
> Norm


 
Definately looks like the Mk3 from lctorana's link. I remember my Grandfather having lights like the Mk1 and have been interested in the Dolphin as it is mentioned so frequently by members from Australia.Most similar lanterns available in the US lack the quality I read about for the Dolphin.May look into getting one of these...........


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 7, 2010)

yes, those mk3 are sold in us, quite a few places have them, mcmaster carr, Granger..ect.
but you'll never find word dolphin on them anywhere.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Sep 7, 2010)

alpg88 said:


> yes, those mk3 are sold in us, quite a few places have them, mcmaster carr, Granger..ect.
> but you'll never find word dolphin on them anywhere.


 
I missed your #22 post initially.Thanks - to Norm and yourself for posting that light.It is too bad they don't sell the current version here,I think there is still a market for this light among the general public.Too many of the plastic lights available lack decent quality.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 7, 2010)

Battery Guy said:


> I don't get it. Why the excitement over an injection-molded plastic lantern light? What am I missing? Does it give good sport?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> ...



They are from Australia. Think of Canada. You can't make sense of their prized treasures, or relationship to square things that float. :devil: :wave:

You know I love you guys!


----------



## bowlingblogger (Sep 15, 2010)

Proud owner of a new Dolphin here. Just wanted to thank ASheep publicly for his generosity in sending it all the way to the USofA!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2010)

I wish I had of known these were a "HOT" item as Bunnings had a sale on the Dolphin VI recently making it less than $18.00 AUD (without 6v cell) 

I used to have a yellow Mark II when I was a youngster, feeding it 6v cells was off putting when your weekly allowance barely covered it, wish I knew what happened to it...


----------



## Norm (Sep 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I wish I had of known these were a "HOT" item as Bunnings had a sale on the Dolphin VI recently making it less than $18.00 AUD (without 6v cell) ;


Keep yor eyes open at Coles they occasionally have them marked down.
Norm


----------



## Boostedvl (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi [email protected],

Bunnings in Mulgrave Vic has a pallet of them for sale for about $18 each with 6V battery. I bought one yesterday.

All the best.


----------



## landcruiser80 (Sep 16, 2010)

Boostedvl,

Is it a Calais or Exec?


----------



## Boostedvl (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Landcruiser,

It's an Exec, auto with a few mods and a work in progress at the moment. It's not my daily driver anymore and with a 3in exhaust and being 20+ yo it's a good target for police attention these days. I used to have a mint manual Berlina Turbo. It was great fun to drive and I still regret selling that. I'm helping a friend out with another car, and after that I'll hopefully get back into mine. With prices of Jap imports and even XR6's Turbo's, it almost not worth the effort!



All the best.


----------



## Matteblack (Sep 16, 2010)

Question for all you MK2 Dolphin owners out there....anyone have one in non-working order that they wouldn't mind piecing out? I have a working Mk2, but the activation button plastic broke. The internal switch is fine, just the button top and the plunger are needed.....anyone?

PS....sorry, forgot to mention I am in U.S.


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 16, 2010)

Matteblack said:


> Question for all you MK2 Dolphin owners out there....anyone have one in non-working order that they wouldn't mind piecing out? I have a working Mk2, but the activation button plastic broke. The internal switch is fine, just the button top and the plunger are needed.....anyone?
> 
> PS....sorry, forgot to mention I am in U.S.


 
last mk2 was made in 1989, i'll be a pita to find part for it. and pbly more expensive than the light itself.
but there are ways i'd go about it.
1. buy mk3 (they are available in us, 1148T1 is mcmaster carr item number, cost 17.51), and use its button to fix yours, thou i don't see any point ruining brand new light to fix old 20 years old light, unless it has sentimental value. button covers look the same, worst case you'll end up with brand new lantern.
2, is to get some gasket rubber, available in most hardware stores, 2-3mm should do it, cut out circle and glue in place of ruined switch cover, i did that on my duracell 6v lantern, just glue edges carefully so you wont glue switch shut. as for plunger rig something up, use pencil or pen parts, bolts, epoxy..ect.


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 16, 2010)

bowlingblogger said:


> I agree that the MkVI looks cool...one of the reasons I want one!
> 
> Does anyone know if the Philips HPX40 xenon bulbs are available in the USA? I have looked extensively online and locally but have been unable to find any for sale. I know I can replace it with a Mag-Star xenon bulb, but I've heard the HPX40 produces better throw in the Dolphin so I'd like to stick with those if I can.


 you can use 4cell magnum star bulb with 6v alkaline battery.
or build 6 cells battery, use sub c, c, aa, 4\5sub c. to fit in lantern battery case, with that battery you can use 5 cell magnum star, or rop low 11w one, that is the brightest bulb you can use without melting bulb holder, 11w rop bulb (it is 6v bulb, but over driving it at 7,2 will give you a lot more lm, like 600 or so) will turn your light into some serious searchlight.

as for throw, i used few bulbs in my dolphin, stock, radio shack halogen, magnum star, rop, i didn't notice game changer difference in beam shape, just brightness.


----------



## bowlingblogger (Sep 16, 2010)

alpg88, thanks for the response. I will probably use either the Magstar 4-cell or an HPX41 xenon bulb (4.8V) that I found at Ace Hardware (4.49 for 2).

For anyone looking for a good 6v battery in the USA, I recommend the Rayovac 808 alkaline F-cell. They are 5.88 at my local Walmart, or $1 less with the coupon at the bottom of this page:

http://rayovac.com/en/Promotions.aspx


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 16, 2010)

HPX41 looks like regular bulb a bit brighter than krypton, pbly as bright as magstar if at all. go to radio shack get HP50 halogen bulb, it is the brightest bulb you can use with 6v alkaline. it draws 850ma,
6v lantern battery can't really go above 1,5 amps, even at that it will die fast, battery is first limiting factor in your light, that you can do something about, other is not so heatresistant parts, that unfortunately you cant fix.

another way, i just realised, is build high voltage pack (12-18v) and use dewalt bulbs 14,4 bulb will give you 300bulb lm. at 14,4v but overdrive it a bit, and you'll get more, i experimented with those before, not bad, and they don't heat up too much,, it wont damage plastic parts. i ran 12v bulb in 4d with 12 AA 14,4v it was way brighter than stock 4d bulb. even hp50 was dull next to those.
best part about those mods, you don't mod the light itself in any way.


----------



## bowlingblogger (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the tip about the HP50; I will definitely pick one up the next time I'm near Radio Shack. I'm not sure I have the technical know-how or skill to build a high-voltage pack, so I'll try the halogen and see how it goes.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2010)

Norm said:


> Keep yor eyes open at Coles they occasionally have them marked down.





Boostedvl said:


> Bunnings in Mulgrave Vic has a pallet of them for sale for about $18 each with 6V battery. I bought one yesterday.




Ah... thanks, I'm almost positive these were near half price perhaps they were actually old Mark V's on clearance :thinking:


----------



## Matteblack (Sep 17, 2010)

aplg88,

Thank you for the info and suggestions. The light does have sentimental value, and I will be exploring both of the options that you mentioned. I was wondering about the plasticoat stuff that you can dip tool handles in and just setting the plastic portion of the top of the plunger in a puddle of the stuff on wax paper, but hadn't even considered the rubber gasket! Great idea! 

Anyone have any experience with the plasticoat stuff for comparison?


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 17, 2010)

i use plasticoat on my lanterns switch guards, works great, i don't see why you can't use it in your case, thou when i use it i dip things and hang it to dry, when wet it looks like a thick coat, but as it dries up, it thins a lot, i usually dip 2-3 times.
but one thing thou if you stretch it anything more than tiny bit, it will not come back, it will stay stretched, it is not an issue when you cover something metal with it, but in your application you will stretch it, but you should try it anyway, worst case, it peels off easy and doesn't leave marks.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 20, 2010)

LOL I was doin' my grocery shoppin' yesty and I remembered this thread as I passed by a display of Dolphin's on special, so I took a pic


----------



## Norm (Sep 20, 2010)

What a bargain. Seeing your a local boy where were these bloke?
Looks like Coles.
Norm

Edit wife says Safeway's


----------



## Bloke (Sep 20, 2010)

Norm said:


> What a bargain. Seeing your a local boy where were these bloke?
> Looks like Coles.
> Norm



G'day neighbour

Nup it was woolies/safeway, opposite the milk fridge. 

Good price for a nice reliable light like the dolphin. I almost bought one .. but changed my mind coz it didn't have an LED in it


----------



## ASheep (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow bloke that's an amazing price on those Dolphins! I was at my local woolies the other day, they were about $20 without a battery!  No idea why they overcharged for them so much...


----------



## Norm (Sep 20, 2010)

ASheep said:


> Wow bloke that's an amazing price on those Dolphins! I was at my local woolies the other day, they were about $20 without a battery!  No idea why they overcharged for them so much...



They are usually around $18, blokes price is less than half the normal price.
I've seen them at $16 odd, but never that low.
Norm


----------



## Bloke (Sep 20, 2010)

:thinking: maybe I should get one ...


----------



## lctorana (Sep 20, 2010)

Bloke said:


> I almost bought one .. but changed my mind coz it didn't have an LED in it


Off the Christmas Card mailing list


----------



## Norm (Sep 20, 2010)

lctorana said:


> Off the Christmas Card mailing list


:nana:


----------



## Bloke (Sep 21, 2010)

lctorana said:


> Off the Christmas Card mailing list



 I thought that might ruffle some feathers


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 16, 2011)

acquired 2 more dolphin like lights, one is energizer seabeam, other is Eveready sports gear, both were sold in USA some time ago, one i bought on ebay brand new sealed, was listed as light from the 80's,
the seabeam was bought by a friend of mine on flea market for $3. in almost new condition.
i would like to turn them into something really bright, but so far , due to the fact that these lights almost aren't replaceable, here at least, magnum star bulb\6cells mod is all i can do, which is not that bad.


----------



## ASheep (Aug 18, 2011)

alpg88 said:


> acquired 2 more dolphin like lights, one is energizer seabeam, other is Eveready sports gear, both were sold in USA some time ago, one i bought on ebay brand new sealed, was listed as light from the 80's


 
Good news! Those aren't just dolphin like lights, they're dolphins! The sea beam is a dolphin mark 5 and the sports gear is a mk3 dolphin, from the late 80s. I've got a mk3, had it my whole life, good scpre man!!!


Cheers,
Alex
Sent from my ASUS TF101


----------



## bowlingblogger (Aug 18, 2011)

I have never seen that Sport Gear model--does anyone know if those are still sold?


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 18, 2011)

bowlingblogger said:


> I have never seen that Sport Gear model--does anyone know if those are still sold?


 
it was sold here in usa in the 80's, imo the only places you can find one now is ebay or flea markets.


----------



## bowlingblogger (Aug 18, 2011)

Too bad--I'd love to get me some Dolphin clones. What would be really cool is to have each iteration of the Dolphin down through their various generations.


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 12, 2011)

sea beam died, i installed 14,4v de walt bulb, 300lm, left it on with head down accedently, it melted reflector. around the bulb, mirror sufice bubbled up, and plastic got soft enough for bulb to shift fom focus, far from focus
before i had it on for long time too, but not head down, and they didn't sit still for long. so reflector held up before.
btw lampholder survived overheat just fine. 
will have to mod it now.


----------



## tolkaze (Nov 13, 2011)

Damn, I knew the reflectors couldn't take the heat, but that doesn't seem like very much... does the mark VI reflector fit in the sea beam? if it does, I could send you a reflector, or the head, or the whole light if you want (well, whats left of it) let me know if it fits and I will dig out a couple of them and see if any can be cannibalized.


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 13, 2011)

thanks tolkaze, sea beam reflector looks identical to latest dolphin, however, you can't just take it out, it sits in the head loose, has some movement, but acrilic window is glued into the head over reflector, glued pretty good, can't remove it without braking the window, or the head.
i did actually moded it already, had to, can't throw away such a good host, it it is really well build. but it had to be turned into a led light.


----------



## Sci Fii (Nov 13, 2011)

alpg88 said:


> thanks tolkaze, sea beam reflector looks identical to latest dolphin, however, you can't just take it out, it sits in the head loose, has some movement, but acrilic window is glued into the head over reflector, glued pretty good, can't remove it without braking the window, or the head.
> i did actually moded it already, had to, can't throw away such a good host, it it is really well build. but it had to be turned it led light.



Ah, fate worse than death.


----------

